# birthday question



## essexgirl (Nov 13, 2012)

I need some feedback from you guys - what sort of thing would you do or have done for a milestone birthday for your wife/partner/girlfriend of many many years.???


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

essexgirl said:


> I need some feedback from you guys - what sort of thing would you do or have done for a milestone birthday for your wife/partner/girlfriend of many many years.???


You might want to ask the ladies this question.


----------



## Jetranger (May 31, 2013)

Her parents and I collaborated to get her a trip to Paris for her 30th.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

30 = Paris. Wow, did I get ripped...  I think you have to set the background a bit. Is the relationship a happy one. Things great, or not so much....more like lots of unresolved issues and we're getting by? If the former then I would think something special. Trips are great in that they are a break from the everyday grind. A friend arranged a surprise trip to Chicago for his wife and her bf for her 40th B-day to see a live taping of the Oprah show. If my marriage had been a happy/healthy one I would have done these types of things. And would have expected similar gestures as well. A friend's wife sent him on a fish trip to Alaska for his 50th B-day with a good friend of his.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening essexgirl
We have each taken vacations to to places that the birthday guy / girl especially enjoys. 

Then there was extra special effort in bed on those vacations - though that generally happens anyway.


----------



## 2xloser (May 8, 2011)

Not to hijack the thread, with my stbxww for her 40th bday I flew her and her childhood bff who lives in another state to get away for a girl's weekend together at a nice hotel in Quebec City -- where she first opened herself to the pursuit of another man... which led to her being open to her actual affair with a man at home, and ultimately the end of our marriage.

Sorry.. triggered and had to vent.


----------



## papa5280 (Oct 12, 2011)

For my ex's 50th, I threw her a surprise dinner party, with about 30 of her closest friends/relatives in attendance. Also gave her a really nice digital-SLR type camera. She was thrilled. Of course, 4 years later, we were divorced. Not saying there's a connection, but...


----------

